# Plowing in hi speed (bobcat S300)



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was just wondering who all plows in high range with there 2speed machines. When pushing alot of snow I run in low, but for windrowing I run highrange. The Mechanics at Bobcat seam to think it will trash the Drive motors. What does everyone think? I am only running a 8ft plow now but will be switching to a blizzard 8611ss or bobcat 10ft pusher before the next storm.
Thanks for your input.
Robert


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

We plow in hi speed, no problems...yet. Knock on wood. We never bothered to ask the guys at John Deere what they think, we just do it. We run a 7' plow with side plates, and two 8' pushers.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I am using a 100" snow bucket on my A300. I plow in hi range without any trouble. When first starting out you can hear (what I interpret to be) some drive chain noises. Once you get to speed it makes no noise. It does this every time. It doesn't matter if you are pushing or not. I think a good operator can use his/her judgment to determine the stresses being put on the machine, and adjust technique accordingly. If you are bogging or lugging the machine, down shift to get a better gear ratio. If you are pushing a heavy load, start out in low and shift up once you get to speed. This feels less stressful (to me at least) than starting out in high. I am not running a 10' pusher or blade. For the 100" bucket the machine handles it (in hi range) easily. We have been plowing this way for (2) seasons now with no issues. The last time I checked the hour meter was around 2,000 hours.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

sounds good, and you ride a KTM you must have a idea what your talking about lol.
Happen to have a pic of the bobcat with the snow bucket?
robert


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I run in HI speed 99% of the time with my S250 also. I feel the machines are built for this for the most part. Although, I'm sure it's harder on the machine than plowing in low, I feel the productivity far outways the extra wear & tear on the machine. Also agree with Dgodgr that the operator has to use some discression, especially when the conditions allow for excellent traction. I would also say that snow work is some of the lightest abuse that we put our machines thru on a yearly basis, as I'm sure that's the case with many here.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

our bobcat dealer recommended that we shift the machine when plowing. what I mean is to always start in low gear then simply shift into high gear when you reach around 5 mph. down shift when you approach the pile and make your turn.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

*Bobcat w/snow bucket*



rob_cook2001;847515 said:


> sounds good, and you ride a KTM you must have a idea what your talking about lol.
> Happen to have a pic of the bobcat with the snow bucket?
> robert


I uploaded some pics today. I put them in my album (all I could figure out) so take a look. Bucket is not attached in the photos (sorry don't take many pictures while plowing-I'm always in a hurry) but is parked behind it with the conventional bucket attached. I may post some dirt bike pics soon as well.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

rob_cook2001;847515 said:


> sounds good, and you ride a KTM you must have a idea what your talking about lol.
> Happen to have a pic of the bobcat with the snow bucket?
> robert


anyone looking for a ktm? i have a 144 with ten hours i wanna sell


----------

